# Lioin Fish & Company



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Lion Fish & Company

Does anyone have any experience with any inverts or tank cleaners that would do well with a trigger/lion fish tank?

THANKS!
-Todd


----------



## tywtly (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, that's basically a big nothing! I would say hermits and snails I guess, they'll clean until the get eaten....No shrimp, too expensive to spare. I had a peppermint shrimp that had babies in my tank which the lionfish gobbled down, followed by the mother, who was then small enough for him to eat. That was about 101 shrimp in one day....ouch. He wasn't the problem though, the trigger ate everything else!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

When I had my trigger I fed him feeder goldfish. It was also cool to watch the trigger kill them. But as for inverts. Forget about it with a trigger in there. That would be a expensive snack over time.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

i wish i could have a trigger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

triggers are mean little terds....but cool if you like them.


----------



## tywtly (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, triggers are awesome, easy to take care of, too. But only if you don't mind a little algae! My tank looked pitiful when it was FOWLR!


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

Do not do it unless you want to feed your fish enpensive meals. I would just get a speciate tank to set it up. Maybe a big refugium to do it in. I have always wanted to turn a 20 to 30 gallon into a refugium with inverts.


----------

